# Senior Malt at a CALI Shelter



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Here's a little fluff at one of those HORRENDOUS California shelters that will probably never get adopted due to his older age. I know he was only taken in several days ago and that we have to wait a couple of more days to see if he gets adopted due to the large number of fluffs and no space. Also, if he's not sick or something is wrong with him it might be tough to have him handed over, right? 
I just wanted to point him out so that everyone can help me keep an eye on him and his adoption status just incase he isn't adopted in a couple of days. Thanks!
This is the link: Department of Animal Care & Control

Here are some other Maltese fluffs at the shelters in Cali (some are registered as terriers or poodles but they look like Maltese to me) The list is ridiculous!:

Department of Animal Care & Control
Department of Animal Care & Control
Department of Animal Care & Control
Department of Animal Care & Control
Department of Animal Care & Control
Department of Animal Care & Control
Department of Animal Care & Control
Department of Animal Care & Control
Department of Animal Care & Control
Department of Animal Care & Control
Department of Animal Care & Control
Department of Animal Care & Control
Department of Animal Care & Control

These little Chihuahuas looks like they're just in pain!:
Department of Animal Care & Control
Department of Animal Care & Control


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

OMG Cory he looks just so adorable...Please pass this along to friends and family maybe someone out there can adopt this precious little man.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*WHY IS THERE SO MANY MALTS IN SHELTERS IN CALI???? I see the word Carson or Downey and it makes me sick to my stomach knowing these poor souls are stuck at those shelters. I just picture Daisey and Snuggles all over again....*


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I think that both Carson and Downey are very poor areas in southern CA. It is so sad. Another reason why (I think) we are seeing so many Malts in shelters is that the people don't know breeds at all. If it is white and under 30 pounds they call it a Maltese mix. A lot of the dogs on Cory's list don't look like what they have been classified as. And, we have seen before that sometimes they even classify them as the wrong sex. I don't care what the breed is, all dogs deserve to be treated with love and care.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Carson is the one who euthanizes owner turn ins immediately to make room for strays!!!!!! It's because they're remodeling.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> Carson is the one who euthanizes owner turn ins immediately to make room for strays!!!!!! It's because they're remodeling.


OMG! And people turn their pets in there to have them pts? Do shelters charge turn ins? I guess if they did the people would just toss their unwanted "pets" onto the street. At least they'd have a better chance then. 

Wait, I see the logic here. Strays may just be lost and their owners might come for them. Do you know if they read micro-chips?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So many Maltese and Maltese mixes in these shelters. :smcry: So many look so sweet. I hope that they will be adopted. Usually around here little white ones do get picked first.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I looked that these sweet babies,most are males... what is up w/ that?
I can't believe how many are dumping right now. If I ever win the lotto, a big chunk goes to helping fluffs!

I think Carson figures if an owner is getting rid of a dog,there must be something wrong w/ it... plus making room for strays who's owners might come in...


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Bump bump for this senior male malt


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks Becky! Anyone know of someone interested in him??? I wish I had the $$$ to fly out there and get him out of there!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for posting this.
I too looked at the LA listings a few nights ago (after reading Snuggle's sad story) to try to see what was going on.
It is incredibly sad, all these little angels stuck.



michellerobison said:


> *I looked that these sweet babies,most are males... what is up w/ that?*
> I can't believe how many are dumping right now. If I ever win the lotto, a big chunk goes to helping fluffs!
> 
> I think Carson figures if an owner is getting rid of a dog,there must be something wrong w/ it... plus making room for strays who's owners might come in...


I would guess that it is because people are keeping the females for BYBing. :angry:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

One of the major reasons for the number of homeless Maltese in Southern California are the number of puppy mills. The Maltese was made popular by many celebrities, uneducated people snap them up at unethical pet stores (which buy from the puppy mills) they are small and, therefore, easy to breed in small places. All this means easy money for the greed breeders/puppy mills. When the puppy mills are raided, or more common lately, going out of business given the bad economy, these dogs are dumped on shelters. Los Angeles is close to Lancaster County which has a large amount of puppy mills, hence the large number of Maltese. If you think the shelters in LA are bad, look at the shelter in Lancaster, it will turn your stomach. This is where I went to pick up Annie (Tinker), some of you may remember her, a little girl Maltese that Steve of NMR got out and to a vet where unfortunately she wasn't taken care of very well either because she jumped off a table and broke her two front legs. For those of you who don't remember her, here is her picture. She was the first Maltese I was involved in rescuing, isn't she beautiful. :wub: She went to a good, lucky to have her, home.
Back on the subject of puppy mills/greed breeders. PLEASE everyone, do your part in educating people, lets put all the puppy mills out of business. Please spay/neuter your pet. While some people think Northern California/San Francisco went too far in passing a law that you cannot sell any animal in pet stores, I think it is for the best.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

My friends lived in Palmdale, another desert town like Lancaster, in southern California. They told me that they were surrounded by backyard breeders with very many dogs. They said those people abused, sometimes killed the breeder dogs. IMO no law is too harsh. Forgive me, but I think no penalty is too harsh either. These are just terrible people who are too stupid and lazy to make a living on their own work. The dogs are slaves.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Can we help this precious angel? Edie??


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Bump for the senior!!!!!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I can't stop thinking about this little guy!!!! What can we do for him?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I was reading a blog about Lancaster and Carson and Downey and the deplorable conditions and employees abusing animals and the filth!
I couldn't sleep last night and had a night mare that some how my fluffs ended up there due to us being in some sort of accident...

I couldn't shake it and got up and got on the computer and voted again... then hugged the stuffins out of all my fluffs as I got back into bed...


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*Any word on if this senior male was rescued???*
*BUMP BUMP*


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Bump ....


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Any news on this little gorgeous man?!?!?!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Bump for this sweet little guy!!!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I just saw this thread....that baby boy looks so scared. I hope someone comes to get him right away!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bibu said:


> Bump for this sweet little guy!!!


Cory ... I PM'd Edie last night. Unfortunately, AMA cannot pull anymore Malt's until they have fosters for ones that are in their care now.

However, Edie said to let her know when the out date is for this precious angel. She said there are rescues in that area that are interested helping the Senior fluffs. 

I was going to phone the shelter this evening ... But, I still have a hacking cough which is making it difficult for me to talk on the phone.

Can you or someone else here help with checking on the out date?? Please??
Thank you if we can help save this precious angel.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Whomever has a moment to check on him:

626-962-3577 
his impound number: A4325205 

I would call now, but, they are not open. Just noted the above info for easy reference to check on him. 

I didn't realize there are commercial breeding facilites in CA. :angry: I thought I lived in puppy mill capital, the midwest.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

suzimalteselover said:


> Whomever has a moment to check on him:
> 
> 626-962-3577
> his impound number: A4325205
> ...


Please keep on checking for the out.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Cory ... I PM'd Edie last night. Unfortunately, AMA cannot pull anymore Malt's until they have fosters for ones that are in their care now.
> 
> However, Edie said to let her know when the out date is for this precious angel. She said there are rescues in that area that are interested helping the Senior fluffs.
> 
> ...


Bump


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*Marie,*
* I just called and she told me there was no due out date and that he was ready for adoption. I am not sure how there system works can the info that was given to me be correct?*


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

bailey02 said:


> *Marie,*
> * I just called and she told me there was no due out date and that he was ready for adoption. I am not sure how there system works can the info that was given to me be correct?*


:tender:Oh, thank you so much, Becky, for calling!:tender: 

I was going to try and call, but, I am coughing again a lot and can't talk on the phone. So, I really appreciate you were able to call.

Okay, I am going to PM Edie. She wanted to know the out date. Keep in mind though, right now AMA cannot rescue any more Malt's because they need fosters for the ones already in their care. However, there are rescue groups in that area who have interests in older dogs. 

I didn't ask Edie what out stood for ... does it mean "out of time" ... or, maybe when they can be adopted?

Okay, let me PM Edie right now. Thanks, again, Becky.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Good Morning, I should have said his review date. That is the date that they look at him and how long he has been there and then decide to keep him longer for adoption or to PTS. Has anyone asked them if he is in fact Black and white?? If he is, he is most likely a Lhasa or Shitzu. (Then contact Lhasa Happy Homes). AMA cant take a dog that is knowingly not Maltese and black and white hair coat is a definate no. Thanks for all the help you are all doing. If he is up for adoption the public will be able to adopt too, so we normally wait to see if that happens before rushing in. The ones we work to get out fast are the ones for "Rescue Only" ( Like Tumbleweed and Candy and Peli) that has a health or injury issue and are in danger of being PTS if we dont get them fast. When a dog has lingered long in a facility and is not adopted by the public and in danger of being pts, then if we have room will try to help. Hope this helps. Edie


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Good Morning, I should have said his review date. That is the date that they look at him and how long he has been there and then decide to keep him longer for adoption or to PTS. Has anyone asked them if he is in fact Black and white?? If he is, he is most likely a Lhasa or Shitzu. (Then contact Lhasa Happy Homes). AMA cant take a dog that is knowingly not Maltese and black and white hair coat is a definate no. Thanks for all the help you are all doing. If he is up for adoption the public will be able to adopt too, so we normally wait to see if that happens before rushing in. The ones we work to get out fast are the ones for "Rescue Only" ( Like Tumbleweed and Candy and Peli) that has a health or injury issue and are in danger of being PTS if we dont get them fast. When a dog has lingered long in a facility and is not adopted by the public and in danger of being pts, then if we have room will try to help. Hope this helps. Edie


:tender:Awww ... Edie, thank you.:tender: 

This little guy is listed as a Maltese. And, he sure looks like one to me. But, I am just in the learning stages here. I think the one you might be thinking of is on another thread. The precious baby that is so matted and filthy that it's almost impossible to see his eyes. I think he still needs help, too. 

I guess my next question is if our senior is up for adoption ... then, how long will they keep him at the shelter? Honestly, I cannot imagine someone not adopting him. But, I will sleep better at night knowing we are doing our best to help find him a home. 

(((((((((((( Edie, thank you, again, for all you do on your part ))))))))))))


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I wasn't on SM this weekend and just now am I coming back to this post. Thanks for calling Becky!!! 
He is indeed a Maltese and looks just like one. I'm going to try and call the shelter to see if they give me any more info. I'll update you in 10 mins.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Yup I think Edie got confused with the other post. This senior is defenitely a maltese!!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I've been on the phone for 15:30 mins already...on hold! Insane!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Bibu said:


> I've been on the phone for 15:30 mins already...on hold! Insane!


 
Wow really when I called early this morning she only put me on hold for a few seconds. Hang in there they will pick up eventually.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Ok, I just called asking for the "review date" and she said someone was scheduled to pick him up this afternoon. :w00t: Is this anyone we know???


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*Thats great news if they really do go and get him this afternoon!!!I guess will find out if we call tommorrow morning and he is gone. *


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

It very well could be another rescue that takes the older dogs or that Rescue Maltese. Honestly, there are so many Maltese in the Animal Controls now and that AMA could not take them all. There are many other Rescues in that area, so when we call as you have done, we ask if anyone has a "hold" on the dog and that tells us we are in line to adopt. We then check back to be sure that whomever had the hold on the dog, did in fact pick him or her up. Hope this makes sense. there are often multiply holds on a dog, so if the first one doesnt show up the next on the list can pick that dog up. Its a crazy business and I could have this as a full time job, if only I got paid. LOL 
I have also spent long times waiting on the phone on hold, trying to get through. Some days are spent on the phone all day trying to get a dog pulled or setting up transport and finding fosters. 
So, any help you can give on watching a certain dog for us, is appreciated. Lets hope this boy is adopted soon. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

plenty pets 20 said:


> It very well could be another rescue that takes the older dogs or that Rescue Maltese. Honestly, there are so many Maltese in the Animal Controls now and that AMA could not take them all. There are many other Rescues in that area, so when we call as you have done, we ask if anyone has a "hold" on the dog and that tells us we are in line to adopt. We then check back to be sure that whomever had the hold on the dog, did in fact pick him or her up. Hope this makes sense. there are often multiply holds on a dog, so if the first one doesnt show up the next on the list can pick that dog up. Its a crazy business and I could have this as a full time job, if only I got paid. LOL
> I have also spent long times waiting on the phone on hold, trying to get through. Some days are spent on the phone all day trying to get a dog pulled or setting up transport and finding fosters.
> So, any help you can give on watching a certain dog for us, is appreciated. Lets hope this boy is adopted soon. Hugs,Edie


I do remember you telling me that mainly only the sick dogs were "handed over" to the AMA. This little guy seems to be in decent health but his age is what worried me most. Thank you so much for explaining the process a bit better. I will be on the phone tomorrow morning to see if this little guy has truly been picked up. If not, I'll try contacting a senior rescue group in the area to see if they can lend a helping hand. I know the AMA would be more than glad to help but it is just such a tough time for you guys with all the little ones in need of medical care. I'll keep you updated. Thanks again for everything you do Edie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bibu said:


> I do remember you telling me that mainly only the sick dogs were "handed over" to the AMA. This little guy seems to be in decent health but his age is what worried me most. Thank you so much for explaining the process a bit better. I will be on the phone tomorrow morning to see if this little guy has truly been picked up. If not, I'll try contacting a senior rescue group in the area to see if they can lend a helping hand. I know the AMA would be more than glad to help but it is just such a tough time for you guys with all the little ones in need of medical care. I'll keep you updated. Thanks again for everything you do Edie! :thumbsup:


Beautifully expressed, Cory. We love you, Edie.

Cory, in one of your earlier posts, you said if you could afford to fly there, you would pick him up. Did you mean to adopt him? 

Thank you so much for calling the shelter and following up tomorrow. I would give anything to see a follow up on this precious guy ... I mean with whomever rescues or adopts him.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

*Update*

*Update:* I just called the shelter today and the little man is in the "clinic" as they call it because he has a pretty bad kennel cough. He was an owner surrender. There is a rescue group on file ready to pick him supposedly today. I guess I'll be calling again tomorrow to see if he's really been picked up! 

Lets pray for this little man's health and well-being, please!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bibu said:


> *Update:* I just called the shelter today and the little man is in the "clinic" as they call it because he has a pretty bad kennel cough. He was an owner surrender. There is a rescue group on file ready to pick him supposedly today. I guess I'll be calling again tomorrow to see if he's really been picked up!
> 
> Lets pray for this little man's health and well-being, please!


Cory - thanks so much for following up. Praying he will be out of there shortly and that when you call tomorrow they'll say he's been released to rescue or adoption.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bibu said:


> *Update:* I just called the shelter today and the little man is in the "clinic" as they call it because he has a pretty bad kennel cough. He was an owner surrender. There is a rescue group on file ready to pick him supposedly today. I guess I'll be calling again tomorrow to see if he's really been picked up!
> 
> Lets pray for this little man's health and well-being, please!


Cory, thank you so much. Bless your heart. I certainly will be saying prayers that he will in loving hands tomorrow.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Cory for keeping this thread alive and keeping tabs on the older malt. I just cant believe he was an owner surrender he is just adorable..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Just checking in on the little man,poor little guy,hope he gets out of there soon!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I've been on hold with the shelter for 42 minutes exactly now! Trying to find out more info on this little man and see if he's actually been picked up. I'll post an update as soon as I know something...hopefully soon and hopefully good!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ughhh. What a wait!! Good luck and hoping it's good news.


----------

